# Hendershot generator



## talob

Through a link I just watched an add to build this "perpetual motion" maching the Hendershot generator plans information for 47$, being the skeptical being that I am I go by the old saying if it sounds to good to be true than it probably is. Got me wondering though anyone else seen the add or had any experience with this? What a concept!


----------



## labotomi

If it were so great, why aren't they making the machines and selling them? Instead they're making money by scamming people out of $47.

There is no perpetual motion machine and no generator that produces more energy than it consumes. 

There will always be:
Bearing friction
Windage losses
Heat losses due to electrical resistance (I squared * R)
Eddy current losses
Any noise it makes is a loss in energy

I could go on, but the list would be very long.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Keep your $47...


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

DADGUMIT.
I am soooo tempted to sell you the plans for
ONLY $10.00.
But I have a really annoying honesty streak.


----------



## Boomy

Where would the energy come from?

In its simplest form, the First Law of Thermodynamics states that neither matter nor energy can be created or destroyed. The amount of energy in the universe is constant &ndash; energy can be changed, moved, controlled, stored, or dissipated. However, this energy cannot be created from nothing or reduced to nothing. Every natural process transforms energy and moves energy, but cannot create or eliminate it.This principle forms a foundation for many of the physical sciences.


----------



## Bobbb

Everytime I see this thread title in the New Posts listing my eye sees "Head Shot Generator." Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Marcus

Boomy said:


> Where would the energy come from?


From what I read about it, the generator uses the Earth's magnetic field to generate a small amount of power (~300 watts.) I can see how it _might_ be possible, but even the websites I visited mentioned that it required hours to 'tune' the generator properly to produce power.

The question is, would you be willing to spend $47 and quite a bit of time to build something that will then take several more hours to get to work properly?

FYI, 300 watts will almost power a computer so you'll need several of these devices to replace to run a typical house. The point I'm trying to make is that it'll take several man-weeks to just to build and tune enough units to replace your utility provider. If anyone wishes to try and do this, I'd be interested in hearing of the results.


----------



## CulexPipiens

To the OP, it's a scam as already stated.



Marcus said:


> ...FYI, 300 watts will almost power a computer so you'll need several of these devices to replace to run a typical house. The point I'm trying to make is that it'll take several man-weeks to just to build and tune enough units to replace your utility provider. If anyone wishes to try and do this, I'd be interested in hearing of the results.


Laptops are usually much lower - 60-90 watts, even less on "netbook" style machines and a custom built desktop can be much lower too. Experimenting at work, we built a Mini-ITX form factor system with a 128GB SSD drive, keyboard and mouse that pulled between 19-25watts on idle and modest usage. When maxing the video and processor we still were only in the low 40's. Now this did not include a display however a LED based LCD would not add that much more.

Of course most off the shelf mini tower or desktop based system would indeed be substantially higher and close to the 300 (or more) watt draw that Marcus mentions.


----------



## talob

You mean not real? Oh well theres still Santa Clause on Christmas eve.


----------



## olimni

Why would AOL allow such a FRAUD to be added to their advertising list. Is this an ethical AOL issue? You bet. Sue !


----------



## jbrowneng

Anytime I hear the word "perpetual" I get the willies. My boss brought this to my attention and said he would spring for the materials and cost if I wanted to put it together.


----------



## talob

If he is footing the bill would be an interesting experiment, but at the same time if their that naive in good conscience I'd have to warn them they could very well be throwing their money away.


----------



## yzdeaner

No one is claiming the Henershot Generator creates energy. Rather it is the converting the earth's magnetic energy field to electrical energy just as solar panels convert the sun's energy and wind turbines convert the wind's energy. Naturally, along the way there will be some loss of energy in the conversion. 
The question is, has anyone actually built the damn thing and does it work? Wouldn't the amount of wattage converted depend on the power gauss rating of the magnets used? So the claim of needing numerous generators is a false issue. Just my two cents.


----------



## Trip286

Sounds like a Sterling engine would be a better alternative. You can run a small classroom demonstration model off the body heat from the palm of your hand.


----------



## Tomarchi0

I'm a little bemused by the rhetoric, The biggest magnet on earth is earth, when those magnetic lines are cut, electricity is the result


----------



## labotomi

Tomarchi0 said:


> I'm a little bemused by the rhetoric, The biggest magnet on earth is earth, when those magnetic lines are cut, electricity is the result


When I push on a mountain, I move the mountain. While factually accurate, the actual motion is too little to be considered significant. 
You might as well say a car traveling east or west will generate electricity since it's factually accurate. That doesn't mean the energy is useful as it's too small to be utilized.

It is a big magnet... however the electricity generating strength is very, very, very weak (gauss rating) So weak that a refrigerator magnet has twice the magnetic strength as the core of the Earth and over 75 times the strength of the Earths magnetic field at the surface.
The rate that the field strength falls with respect to distance makes the Earths magnetic field the stronger of the two since it covers an area several times the size of the earth and a refrigerator magnet fall to insignificance within inches, but that's not the relevant part of generating electricity.

Since induced voltage is proportional to

Magnetic field strength (the Earth's is tiny)
Number of conductors in the generator
Relative speed between the conductors and magnetic field

There would need to be an incredible amount of conductors or rotating at unobtainable speeds to generate "useful" voltage. If the strength of the Earths magnetic field were strong enough to provide generators with a useful field, you'd have many more problems. All the ferrous metals would tend to migrate over time to the poles in addition to aligning in a north-south direction. The older CRT screens would never have worked and you would lose data on hard drives randomly and frequently if it could be written to begin with.

In addition to all the above, look into _counter-torque_ or _motor action in a generator_ and you'll see that right off the bat you're working against the very thing that propels the device. This is the main reason that no generator can be self powered. They all have to have more energy going in that can be taken out.

Please let me know what portion of my rhetoric bemuses you and I'll be glad to address it further.


----------



## torrero

No one here has said that they have tried this, only that they debunk this..
The question was ..
Has anyone ever ponied up the $ and tried this to see if it works.
Sounds plausible to me as I know there is a magnetic field in the earth, and there is a pulse flux in the Earth, if the Earth is a giant magnet spinning on it's poles.. 
We know you guys here say it won't work... the question is have you spent the money and tried it !!


----------



## ZoomZoom

torrero said:


> No one here has said that they have tried this, only that they debunk this..
> The question was ..
> Has anyone ever ponied up the $ and tried this to see if it works.
> Sounds plausible to me as I know there is a magnetic field in the earth, and there is a pulse flux in the Earth, if the Earth is a giant magnet spinning on it's poles..
> We know you guys here say it won't work... the question is have you spent the money and tried it !!


I had a very well educated scientific business partner look at it. It's not real.

How about you pony up the $ and let us know...


----------



## cnsper

When things say it will defy the laws of physics then I pass. I have seen ads for this and other crap with that claim. Sorry, you are not going to do that and they did not do it over 100 years ago either.

Tessla must be spinning in his grave for what people are doing with his name.


----------



## labotomi

torrero said:


> No one* here* has said that they have tried this, only that they debunk this..


No one *ANYWHERE* has said that they have tried this.
Anyone that has bought this and tried it would be too embarrassed to admit it.



torrero said:


> The question was ..
> Has anyone ever ponied up the $ and tried this to see if it works.
> Sounds plausible to me as I know there is a magnetic field in the earth, and there is a pulse flux in the Earth, if the Earth is a giant magnet spinning on it's poles..
> We know you guys here say it won't work... the question is have you spent the money and tried it !!


I addressed the "plausibility" reasoning you state in the post right above yours.

If you get the chance to build one:
In a vacuum
using friction-less surfaces
with superconductors
and
Somehow eliminate the innate characteristic of *ALL* generators to oppose the force that moves them (because in effect they become an opposing motor)

You might be able to design around the field strength, number of conductors and relative speed issues. Until then you'll just be wasting your money.


----------



## Johnned

Just spent 2 hours checking this out. Glad I did. Obviously too good to be true.
As non-scientific person I checked out pointers from the video presentation, namely:- Tesla, Hendershot and Selfridge Field Experiment via Wikipedia, and apart from Tesla being bona fide there is no Hendershot, and Lindburghs flight across Atlantic, which is used by the scammers to prove the concept, details the normally expected amount of gasolene in his airoplane suitable for the crossing. Guys keep well away from this scam!


----------



## ideaman89

Actually This is not hard to immagine being able to work. Have any of you watched or listened to the Video that they have about it? 

If ANY of you know ANYTHING about electricity, it is generated on the basis of a magnetic field. Creating a device that uses the Earths magnetic field to generate electricity seems logical. 

Tesla was working on inventions using the same principals. The problem is, that the Energy companies don't make any money if you create your own energy, so they try to make it seem like it won't work, or just plain get rid of the inventor.

I am sure you would be able to find the plans on some site for free. As for not enough power to do much, The video says it's scaleable so you can make a larger version of it by doubling or tripling the components, so if you build one big enough, you could power your entire house off of it. 

AND even if it did take several weeks or months to build and/or tune this device, if it works, then the time spent would be worth it to me. because this thing would be generating electricity for the rest of your life!!! So bye bye high electric bills forever!!!

I am not saying that this device is real or does work, just that the idea and the explination of how this would work seems plausable.


----------



## swjohnsey

If you get one working let us know.


----------



## labotomi

ideaman89 said:


> Actually This is not hard to immagine being able to work. Have any of you watched or listened to the Video that they have about it?


Yes.



ideaman89 said:


> If ANY of you know ANYTHING about electricity, it is generated on the basis of a magnetic field. Creating a device that uses the Earths magnetic field to generate electricity seems logical.


Does my EE and 20+ years in the field count?



ideaman89 said:


> Tesla was working on inventions using the same principals. The problem is, that the Energy companies don't make any money if you create your own energy, so they try to make it seem like it won't work, or just plain get rid of the inventor.


The problem is physics.



ideaman89 said:


> I am sure you would be able to find the plans on some site for free. As for not enough power to do much, The video says it's scaleable so you can make a larger version of it by doubling or tripling the components, so if you build one big enough, you could power your entire house off of it.


So what's stopping you?



ideaman89 said:


> AND even if it did take several weeks or months to build and/or tune this device, if it works, then the time spent would be worth it to me. because this thing would be generating electricity for the rest of your life!!! So bye bye high electric bills forever!!!


What are you doing posting on a board? Shouldn't you already be building one of these?



ideaman89 said:


> I am not saying that this device is real or does work, just that the idea and the explination of how this would work seems plausable.


Now you're hedging your bets.

Why does everyone seem to think it's possible and that *someone else* should give it a try? I'm all for someone building one, but it's not going to be me because I'm certain of the outcome.


----------



## Mercalyn

ideaman89 said:


> If ANY of you know ANYTHING about electricity, it is generated on the basis of a magnetic field.


Actually, voltage can be generated without a magnetic field too. In order to generate voltage from a magnetic field, it has to actively be moving(cutting) across the field. Doesn't the earth's magnetic field sit still? Even if it moved enough to generate _anything_, it would be very miniscule; which brings me to the next point:



ideaman89 said:


> As for not enough power to do much, The video says it's scaleable...


It doesn't matter that it's scaleable if it only generates power in the nano-Watts. You can get "free" energy from catching drifting radio waves too, but it isn't enough to do anything with. The generator claims to generate 300W, which seems too good to be true.

It's like how earth is being pulled by Proxima Centauri's gravitational field. I'm sure it's extremely strong, but this far away--it doesn't do anything worth calculating.

EDIT:
My father is forking the bill for me to build one for him. He doesn't care if it doesn't work(but I get a nice one-sided wager if it succeeds), so I have the incentive to make it work, but the aptitude to know that it probably won't. We'll see how it goes. My only problem with the instructions so far, is how imprecise it all is. There are dimensions missing all over the place, and parts of the instructions were obviously out-of-context. They tell you to drill a 3mm hole, whose purpose is later is to draw a perfect circle with. There is a tool called a compass, worth about $5 at your local store.


----------



## labotomi

Mercalyn said:


> Actually, voltage can be generated without a magnetic field too.


Yes, friction, chemical reactions, piezoelectric crystal compression, photoelectric effect (Solar), Seebeck effect (temperature... think thermocouples) are all types of generating electricity, but the only one effective in generating significant usable power is movement between conductors and a magenetic field.


Mercalyn said:


> In order to generate voltage from a magnetic field, it has to actively be moving(cutting) across the field. Doesn't the earth's magnetic field sit still? Even if it moved enough to generate _anything_, it would be very miniscule;


Precisely. Hence my earlier post giving the gauss rating of the Earth's magnetic field measured at the surface of the earth. It's enough to move a magnet. Try putting something metal inside an old generator with a stationary field/rotating armature. You won't hold it for long. We have an electromagnetic brake used to reduce "waves" in liquid steel. The gauss rating of that is about 2500-3500 and used around 200-300 DC amps. You'll only notice it if put your steel toed boot on it and occasionally it will reset the time on an analog watch (this is annoying)



Mercalyn said:


> which brings me to the next point:
> 
> It doesn't matter that it's scaleable if it only generates power in the nano-Watts. You can get "free" energy from catching drifting radio waves too, but it isn't enough to do anything with. The generator claims to generate 300W, which seems too good to be true.
> 
> It's like how earth is being pulled by Proxima Centauri's gravitational field. I'm sure it's extremely strong, but this far away--it doesn't do anything worth calculating.


Good example as both gravity and electromagnetism are effectively limitless with regard to distance meaning the gravity of the earth pulls on EVERY other body in the universe no matter the distance. But the strength falls inversely with the square of the distance. That means it fall quickly to virtually non existance in a very short distance. This is the same with electromagnetism. It's effect can be strong at the source and even though it affects every other magnetic field, the effect is so slight as to not be a factor.

As an aside, that electromagnetic force vs the strong nuclear force determines whether an element is radioactive or stable. The electromagnetic force effects are felt regardless of distance while the nuclear force of attraction is only felt for a finite distance (femtometers). Even though the nuclear force is 100x stronger, it eventually is less than the cumulative electromagnetic repulsion force of the protons in the larger atomic nuclei (transuranic). 
*[/geek mode]*



Mercalyn said:


> EDIT:
> My father is forking the bill for me to build one for him. He doesn't care if it doesn't work(but I get a nice one-sided wager if it succeeds), so I have the incentive to make it work, but the aptitude to know that it probably won't. We'll see how it goes. My only problem with the instructions so far, is how imprecise it all is. There are dimensions missing all over the place, and parts of the instructions were obviously out-of-context. They tell you to drill a 3mm hole, whose purpose is later is to draw a perfect circle with. There is a tool called a compass, worth about $5 at your local store.


Seriously, if I can be of any assistance, let me know. I would love to see exactly what this thing is supposed to do and why it will not achieve it's goals.


----------



## labotomi

I'd like to give others something to ponder concerning generators (and motors)
I apologize in advance if this seems too technical. It's the easiest way I've ever seen it explained and is the same info that's in the basic electricity manuals I've read.

3 things are required to generate electricity.
A magnetic field
An electrical conductor
Relative motion between the previous two items

The relative motion means you have to be moving the magnetic field or the conductor in a way that the conductor crosses the magnetic field along the perpendicular plane.

Three things needed for a motor to operate.

A magnetic field
A conductor
Current flow in the conductor

Now back to generators. When you are generating electricity, you are inducing a voltage and producing current which is flowing through the conductors in the generator. You already have a magnetic field because that's needed to have a generator in the first place.
Now you have 

A magnetic field
A conductor
Current flow in the conductor
This list is the same as that required to operate a motor.

Guess what... *You have a generator that's also acting as a motor* 

But sadly, if you do the calculations or take the easier route and use right hand rules or left hand rules (depending upon whether you think electricity flows from + to - or from - to +), you'll find out that* the motor is operating to produce torque in the opposite direction that the generator is turning.* This means the very act of generating electricity produces resistance to the tubine/windmill/hand crank or whatever else you have used to turn the generator.

Remember the experiment where you can turn a hand held generator easily when the circuit is open and then someone turns on a light switch and the generator becomes more difficult to turn? Then more and more lights are turned on until it becomes almost impossible to keep them brightly lit. This is because you're working against the motor that you created.

This is the biggest reason I think that no matter what someone comes up with, unless they can eliminate "motor action in a generator", the entire generation process is starting in the hole to begin with.

Please people, if you really want to get a quick and dirty basic education on electricity including generators, motors, electronics and even progress to waveforming, look at the NEETS modules (Navy Electricity and Electronics Training Manuals). They're free and can be found all over the internet. Some sites ask you to pay for them. Avoid these, they don't own the rights to them so they're just scamming people.

They start really basic with the structure of an atom, what causes magnetism and other things that seem simple, but much of it is actually important to understand for the later lessons.

And for those with higher levels of education than the NEETS modules provide... Don't nitpick. I know some of the information isn't "technically" correct, but for 99.99% of the public, it doesn't matter.


----------



## tomtrt

I was looking for something else yesterday and came across an ad for this gadget on a site. I clicked on the ad just to see what it was about. I am skeptical about any product that has to have a long introductory video story before they give you any other information. But I listened any way. An eyebrow was raised when the video mentioned the use of kerosene instead of gasoline to power the airplane.

I didn't buy the product but did acquire it. Took about five minutes to do that. I scanned the pdf file briefly but did wathch the video file. I too wondered why not to use a protractor when drawing out the circles. More important than that, it doesn't explain the significants of drilling 57 holes around the circumference of each. 60 holes would be easier, why 57?

I dabled in electronics when I was a kid. I am not claiming to be an expert on any of this. There are no moving parts in this generator. What it looks to me is you have to large capacitors each sitting inside a large induction coil. These are hooked up to two more can capacitors which is then fed through a doorbell type transformer. The output of the transformer lights several light bulbs. Although if you stop the video and trace the wiring you can not see a direct connection to the light bulb array. The wires go in behind the board.

You can go to google images and find the schematics, here is one
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...VGZG69gSysYGQBg&sqi=2&ved=0CHIQ9QEwCA&dur=464


----------



## k0xxx

This discussion reminds me of an acquaintance that swears the government is using HAARP to control the weather, induce earthquakes, cause volcanoes to erupt, and and general do other dirty deeds around the earth. The physics mean nothing to him, and he just has this "Don't try to confuse me with facts" kind of attitude. 

All great frauds and urban legends take a small kernel of truth, and them embellish on it. The Hendershot "Generator" is no different.


----------



## Mercalyn

labotomi said:


> Seriously, if I can be of any assistance, let me know. I would love to see exactly what this thing is supposed to do and why it will not achieve it's goals.


Thank you. It's safe to say as science-type people we all generally agree on the same principles. The general public have the *hardest* time understanding that power comes from the difference in two mediums, not just an "energy field," e.g. You cannot "extract" energy from the magnetic field. It just doesn't work that way  !

I've got a multimeter, as an EE I'm sure you're interested to know all the inputs/outputs in voltage/amps eh?


----------



## pkwarta

They are not selling the machines themselves because Hendershot was coerced into selling his patents for the device to the big energy guys. Thus the device can not be manufactured and mass produced, however there is no law or rule against you going out buying the materials and building one yourself. Thats why the plans are for sale and not the device.

Also, This is not perpetual motion, I hope you understand that. You are not imputting any energy into the system, and a perpetual motion machine doesn't necessarily produce any excess, it only remains in motion indefinitely as the energy that is produced by the system is the energy that continues to fuel it. This works with the natural magnetic field of the earth and produces energy based on the rotational motion of an augmented compass design. (as you know how a compass works, the disc in the compass has to be balanced in order for it to work correctly and if altered, lets say to an ovular design, the magnetic imbalance causes a rapid spinning motion.) This would not violate any laws of conservation as it is a transference of energy not a creation of energy. 

Furthermore, I love how everyone is shouting SCAM SCAM SCAM when no one has built it. And if you have you obviously failed at building it correctly and in your fit of anger declared SCAM as an act of cognitive dissonance merely to avoid feeling like your technical ineptitude was not the limiting factor here.


----------



## cnsper

WOW! one post and you forgot your affiliate link... LOL


----------



## BlueShoe




----------



## labotomi

pkwarta said:


> Also, This is not perpetual motion, I hope you understand that. You are not imputting any energy into the system, and a perpetual motion machine doesn't necessarily produce any excess, *it only remains in motion indefinitely as the energy that is produced by the system is the energy that continues to fuel it.*


This is the definition of a perpetual motion machine. Someone coming across this strongly with their convictions should at least understand what they're talking about.



pkwarta said:


> This works with the natural magnetic field of the earth and produces energy based on the rotational motion of an augmented compass design. (as you know how a compass works, the disc in the compass has to be balanced in order for it to work correctly and if altered, lets say to an ovular design, the magnetic imbalance causes a rapid spinning motion.) This would not violate any laws of conservation as it is a transference of energy not a creation of energy.


I'm going to say publicly that you have little to no knowledge of physics because what you just stated is pure fiction.



pkwarta said:


> Furthermore, I love how everyone is shouting SCAM SCAM SCAM when no one has built it. And if you have you obviously failed at building it correctly and in your fit of anger declared SCAM as an act of cognitive dissonance merely to avoid feeling like your technical ineptitude was not the limiting factor here.


I love how you state that it will absolutely work when you haven't built one yourself or ever seen one that works. I'm going to file your name under the "complete idiot" category since you've gone further than anyone ever in exposing your ignorance while attempting to sound competent.


----------



## Mercalyn

pkwarta said:


> Thats why the plans are for sale and not the device.


Have you heard of the open sourced movement? The whole idea was that software labelled as open-sourced was financially free, and with the freedom to contribute without heavy licensure. It seems to me that if anybody was really altruistic about sharing their "free-energy" they would share it with the world without a pre-building cost. It just so happens that snake oil is never free. (not that I'm making too much of a connection here)



pkwarta said:


> This works with the natural magnetic field of the earth and produces energy based on the rotational motion of an augmented compass design


A magnetic field is a dipole, which means it has equal amounts of push and pull and has a net force of zero. You can't extract energy from it. A field is just another medium to exchange power types. There is a reason electromagnets use up electrical power, you can't just input a static voltage and watch it fly forever.



pkwarta said:


> And if you have you obviously failed at building it correctly and in your fit of anger declared SCAM as an act of cognitive dissonance merely to avoid feeling like your technical ineptitude was not the limiting factor here.


I actually will be building this in the next month. You have my word(as a scientist) that I won't try to make it fail. I'm pretty sure it can do that on its own, but I _would_ be very pleased if it worked. I have a feeling that it'll be easy to fail building it correctly, because there are missing dimensions all over the place. Even the wiring isn't very clear. The video is in 120p, and at least 90 minutes of it aren't needed for clear instruction(I LOVE to watch a man wire induction coils for 40 minutes..).


----------



## TheAardvark

You poisoned the opinion well by calling it a "perpetual motion machine". It is not. It generates current by induction using the earth's magnetic field as a dynamo.

If you're willing to play with off-the-grid type energy sources, you may wish to build a good-sized Stirling engine and turn a generator with that.

Because of patent issues, neither the Hendershot gadget nor the Stirling engine may be sold as devices. You may build 'em for yourself all day.


----------



## labotomi

TheAardvark said:


> You poisoned the opinion well by calling it a "perpetual motion machine". It is not. It generates current by induction using the earth's magnetic field as a dynamo.


A dynamo is nothing more than a generator with a commutator to convert the induced AC voltage into a rippled DC voltage. They have the same requirements any generator.

A magnetic field
A conductor
Relative motion between the field and conductor

You still must have something that causes rotation and the force required to turn the rotor increases as the output current increases. In this device; what provides the force to cause rotation?


----------



## benevolentWarrior

How then did Lindberg do it, fuel-less?


----------



## swjohnsey

benevolentWarrior said:


> How then did Lindberg do it, fuel-less?


Do what?


----------



## benevolentWarrior

obviously you do not know of the origins of this controversy. 
How did Lindberg power himself all the way across the atlantic, fuel-less? 
http://www.hendershotgenerator.com/


----------



## k0xxx

TheAardvark said:


> (snip)...
> 
> Because of patent issues, neither the Hendershot gadget nor the Stirling engine may be sold as devices. You may build 'em for yourself all day.


Stirling engines are available pre-built, but due to a number of factors, including their size to energy produced ratio and the use of air or other cheaper gasses being less thermodynamically efficient, they are generally relegated to toys and novelty items. As an example, some of the non-electric fans sold for moving heat from wood stoves are driven by Stirling engines.


----------



## labotomi

benevolentWarrior said:


> obviously you do not know of the origins of this controversy.
> How did Lindberg power himself all the way across the atlantic, fuel-less?
> http://www.hendershotgenerator.com/


The succinct answer is... He didn't.

Even if he had an unlimited supply of electricity, electrical motors of that time were not compact enough even in 3 phase AC applications. The motors were cast iron enclosed, highly inefficient and thus much larger than the ones in use currently. This would add considerable weight.

Flying a modern ultralight with an enclosed frame takes around a 40Hp engine. This equates approximately to a 30KW electrical motor. Since the power would have had to be generated along the way he would need a generator capable of producing 30KW.

Since his plane was not a modern day ultralight and had to carry more supplies for the trip along with the fact that the materials used for construction of aircraft then do not equal the weight saving materials available today, the engine and thus generator would have to be even larger making the entire concept ridiculous.


----------



## HamiltonFelix

TANSTAAFL, my friend. I think labotomi said it best. You don't get something for nothing. If you could, do you think my employer would still be paying me to be here in the control room of a powerhouse full of hydroelectric generators? As pointed out, energy conversions are never 100% efficient. If one of my generators here is putting out 100 megawatts of power - that's 134,048¼ horsepower, given that 746 watts is a horsepower - then you can be sure the waterwheel is putting *more than* 134,048¼ horsepower into spinning that generator.

I don't know the claims for this amazing gadget, but if it spins or waves something in the Earth's magnetic field and creates a current, then moving that item takes power. In trying to show my kid on the simplest level that moving a magnetic field across a conductor creates electricy, I have passed a magnet rapidly along a coil of fine wire and caused a small LED connected to the wire to blink. But it wasn't something for nothing. In fact, it was a very INefficient generator with my arm using much more energy in movement than ever ended up as power to the LED.

BTW, if a person has a near zero budget, but some time on his hands, and wants to play with micro hydro, I say hit the junkyards. Car alternators are cheap and plentiful, and you can have fun (if you don't obsess over efficiency) making various waterwheels from junk items. If you can scrape up funds, there are micro turbines out there. It's unlikely that your generation cost per watt will be lower than a utility, but those big powerhouses have more engineering and design and their machines are designed to be efficient. Still, energy independence is a very worthy goal.

BTW, my small "heat powered" fan uses the Seebeck effect to convert a thermal gradient to electricity for its tiny motor. I can remember Peltier Seebeck, but I always have to stop and work to remember which is which. When a voltage is applied and a thermal transfer is accomplished, we have the Peltier effect and most likely we're using a trucker's "mini-fridge" that plugs into a lighter socket and keeps one's food and drink cool. When a thermal difference is used, we have the Seebeck effect, and probably we're using a heat powered fan on the wood stove or one of those new camping stoves that claim to charge your cell phone. Thermocouples or thermopiles are common in thermostate circuits like the one for my gas heater, but we're not talking about very efficient processes.


----------



## IsaTey03

*No understanding of physics*



Boomy said:


> Where would the energy come from?
> 
> In its simplest form, the First Law of Thermodynamics states that neither matter nor energy can be created or destroyed. The amount of energy in the universe is constant - energy can be changed, moved, controlled, stored, or dissipated. However, this energy cannot be created from nothing or reduced to nothing. Every natural process transforms energy and moves energy, but cannot create or eliminate it.This principle forms a foundation for many of the physical sciences.


LOL! So based on your understanding of physics, we live in a closed system and energy is being conserved!?! 
So how do you explain first of all the expansion of the universe (due to the "big bang") where the amount of energy appears to be expanding? I guess that's why physicists have come up with "dark energy". It's a convenient place holder to ensure that the equations balance given that they don't have a clue about what they are talking about!??

Also if energy is bubbling up from another dimension (i.e. zero point energy), how does your sacred first law of thermodynamics apply?

Waiting for your answer with eager anticipation!!!


----------



## labotomi

IsaTey03,
If you have some knowledge that you didn't include in your post I'd like to hear about it. No offense but it seems you are incorrectly using theories with only a rudimentary understanding that aren't remotely close to what you claim.



IsaTey03 said:


> LOL! So based on your understanding of physics, we live in a closed system and energy is being conserved!?!
> So how do you explain first of all the expansion of the universe (due to the "big bang") where the amount of energy appears to be expanding?


What states that the amount of energy in the universe is increasing? The universe is expanding, but not the amount of energy in the universe. In fact as the universe continues to expand the finite energy in the universe will eventually be spread out to where molecular motion ceases at a temperature of absolute zero.



IsaTey03 said:


> I guess that's why physicists have come up with "dark energy". It's a convenient place holder to ensure that the equations balance given that they don't have a clue about what they are talking about!??


Dark energy is a theory that possibly fits with observations but hasn't been detected. It's possible, but far from certain. In any case, dark energy isn't being said to be increasing either. It's simply being postulated as a possible cause for the increased rate of the expansion of the universe.



IsaTey03 said:


> Also if energy is bubbling up from another dimension (i.e. zero point energy), how does your sacred first law of thermodynamics apply?


IF... IF there is such a thing happening then _it would mean the universe is not a closed system_ It would have absolutely no bearing on the first law of thermodynamics.

If you look at energy conversions including the conversion of mass to energy and energy to mass, the equations balance. The testing of these equations have verified that during these events the amount of energy/mass going in always exactly equals the energy/mass going out.

A perfect example of this is the pair production interaction where a photon interacts with the nucleus of a large atom. This creates an electron and a positron (antimater electron). The positron eventually collides with an electron resulting in annihilation of both particles which create a photon with the exact energy level that was originally needed to create the pair of particles. 
In short, *energy in = energy out*



IsaTey03 said:


> Waiting for your answer with eager anticipation!!!


I took the liberty of addressing your questions myself. I don't feel there's a need to go any further into nuclear physics, but if you have specific questions, I'll gladly address them as well although my education didn't progress into the quantum physics level.


----------



## labotomi

IsaTey03 said:


> Also if energy is bubbling up from another dimension (i.e. zero point energy), how does your sacred first law of thermodynamics apply?





labotomi said:


> IF... IF there is such a thing happening then it would mean the universe is not a closed system It would have absolutely no bearing on the first law of thermodynamics.


I wanted to address my response. I incorrectly read that as energy coming from another "universe" and answered accordingly. My instructors would have referred this error as "right horse, wrong stall" meaning it was the correct answer to another question, but not the one asked.

To address the energy from another dimension...
If there are any extra dimensions that we're not aware of they would still be constrained to this universe (if not then my original answer applies). If the energy is already here then it isn't being created (or destroyed) so the first law of thermodynamics would not be violated.

It's a huge stretch to propose that this Hendershot Generator is capturing energy from another dimension that hasn't been able to be harnessed or even detected previously (not to mention that other dimensions aren't a certainty). The only thing I would take less seriously is if someone claimed that the "special" components were filled with magic beans.


----------



## sciencerox

*don't buy something that should be free*

DON'T buy into anything. Free downloads are available on the web:

http://www.hendershotgenerator.com/ty575543480.php?b=Xc4RfE56G/yUb4Dww8


----------



## watsisnem

*first post*

Hi there sciencerox,

I just registered now in order to thank you for that valuable post.

cheers

Al...


----------



## kennycjr

hey guys, just joined to find out some more information on this hendershot generator. had the first part of my brilliant, in-depth reply all gathered together, went to hit post reply, was prompted to register (which i already had, but idk, i guess i was auto-logged out for taking too long writing my reply?).

anyhow, just saying hi. was going to say quite a bit more, but i'm not up to regathering together up my brilliant, in-depth reply at the moment. other than this: has anyone built the damned thing? and what of the youtube video? and that there's nothing about it on snopes?

thanks much, and yes, i know i should copy all replies before attempting to post them, guess it's been a bit since i've been on such a forum.


----------



## ontherun

Look guys, If these guys are trying to SELL this fuel less motors and generator, when the first Video wants $49.00 OH! but wait we have more to offer after you have committed to the $49 now to get the platinum is $69.00. to the tune of $118.00. Even if it works why the heavy sell?
If the want you and I this info should be free for the asking......................

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=10&cad=rja&ved=0CHQQFjAJ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overunity.com%2F13148%2Fhendershot-video-and-plans%2Fdlattach%2Fattach%2F118705%2F&ei=omMXUqOaOqGr2wW9uoC4Bw&usg=AFQjCNEKpKAeOV4JlSOiSyLMZXroYOgFdw&sig2=uH3391zui3yRL4SylwNg4Q&bvm=bv.51156542,d.aWc


----------



## LincTex

labotomi said:


> We have an electromagnetic brake used to reduce "waves" in liquid steel. The Gauss rating of that is about 2500-3500 and used around 200-300 DC amps. You'll only notice it if put your steel toed boot on it and occasionally it will reset the time on an analog watch (this is annoying


How does this correlate to the "N--" Gauss rating of neodymium magnets? I have *N50* rated magnets that, when one is placed in my palm and another on top of my hand, the crushing attraction between them is so strong its very uncomfortable - it feels like a large child is standing on my hand. If you place one on a steel toe boot, it is difficult to remove. I can't imagine what N3500 would be like.


----------



## Tryxtyr

*"Patent Issues"*

Everyone has been talking about the scientific aspects of the legitimacy of this ad. I'm a firm believer as was said before, anything that requires this kind of intro is 99% of the time a scam.

However, to shed some further light on the integrity of whomever is behind this ad, them talking about the fact that this cannot be mass produced or manufactured due to "patent issues" is all that is needed for me to know they are not honest.

Unless someone sheds some light on my possible stupidity, patents have a very limited life and NOTHING from the 1990's or before have any patent protection currently in force at all. So that's all I need to have them say for me to make my judgement.


----------



## skepticality

Everyone is forever stating the laws of physics.
These laws? are what we humans have come up with to try and explain things we really don't fully understand. get real people, we know nothing of the real universe, it's too complicated for us to comprehend or understand at our stage of development.
Our laws of physics are man made, nothing to do with reality, you understand.
Skeptic


----------

